# PLEASE HELP - my desert tortoise cannot walk



## timaishu (Sep 28, 2014)

We adopted Arizona(or California? I honestly cannot remember at the moment) desert tortoise about 3-4 years ago now from my brother in laws parents. They had it since 1980 when it wandered into their yard. The exact age is unknown.

Basically, the last two weeks or so it has gone down hill FAST. The only change is we encountered a male desert tortoise wandering in a busy street and we picked it up and took it home until we can find its owners. So far no luck. Anyways, the issues started to happen about a week after the new one came home. I don't know if its related, but it was shortly after they were introduced and living in the same yard(I told my mom we needed to keep them separated but she didn't listen). Anyways, about a week after they lived in the same yard, my old seemed to slow down. About 5 days after I found her foaming/mucus surrounding her mouth. Rinsed her off to get rid of it and took her to the vet. He couldn't find anything wrong but we were given some take home shots to treat the symptom as it wasn't exhibiting it when we took her in(I will get the name of the medicine later when I can find the paper work).

Anyways, about a day or so after this event she has more or less stopped moving. She can barely walk. Her front legs just slide out from under her and her back legs aren't doing much. She has a makeshift turtle house at the moment as the new one stole the main one as its own. And she isn't moving much away from it. It hasn't moved out of the 3x3 area in days and will not move after she goes under a specific plant she seems to like and isn't going into her new house at night

Im afraid she caught something and is dying.  Im going to try to find a real reptile vet as I don't believe mine really knows what he is doing when it comes to reptiles.

Any ideas as whats going on?


----------



## G-stars (Sep 28, 2014)

No idea what's going on but I would give her daily soaks and keep her nice and warm day and night. Probably no lower than 85F see if that helps any. Sorry hope she gets through this. 


— Gus


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 28, 2014)

wait you took a tortoise out of the wild thats just not right.


----------



## timaishu (Sep 28, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wait you took a tortoise out of the wild thats just not right.



Are you referring to the new one or the old one. We didn't know what to do with the new one as we didn't want it to get run over it was in a neighborhood so we assumed it was owned by someone. We have yet to find its owners assuming it was a pet. The old one I couldn't really comment as they initially took it in and had it for 30 years.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 28, 2014)

I think it's pretty safe to assume the new tortoise infected your tortoise with something...but I don't know what. Foaming at the mouth sometimes means poison and sometimes means overheating. Poisoning will lead to paralized limbs. It's a very good idea to get this tortoise to a qualified tortoise vet ASAP.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 28, 2014)

I agree with Yvonne! Mi would seperate the tortoise immediately.
I would bring the sick one in and keep him warm.
The vet must be qualified and must treat tortoises frequently, to have clue.
Please see the vet list under forums.
It does not sound good.
Please keep us informed.
Good luck!


----------



## tortdad (Sep 28, 2014)

So what medicine was it. Not vitiman A injections I hope. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## wellington (Sep 28, 2014)

What ever the problem is, keep the two apart. I hope recovery is in the near future and that all is going good.


----------



## ascott (Sep 28, 2014)

I would remove the newly found tortoise....you say that you have a female tortoise, right? Confirmed female correct? I bet that male hit payday when he was plopped in with the other tort....but sadly your female did not get the same....I would not be surprised if the male has pestered, chased, rammed and tormented the female...laid claim to her relied on hiding spaces and left her out in the sun/heat---it sounds as though the tort that was in your care has now been displaced by the intruder---if indeed your home tort is a female and the intruder is a male--there was some type of stalking/attack that was unleashed on the female...this is a violent, aggressive tenacious species, especially the males---they find no need for another tort in their space and any male will begin to lay claim to any space they are placed into...especially a male...the male only has two uses for another tort....to fight with and to have his way with....

Please remove the intruder and set him up in a temp space until you can offer him appropriate digs....you don't want to stress him out either, he is only being a male desert tortoise---it is absolutely nothing personal....

But please do try to save your female, let her see you remove the male, let her see he is no longer claiming her world....then offer her some treats, offer her some rest and calm...I don't know if you support brumation or not...but if you do I would seriously consider/strongly consider not doing so this year----the tort has been stressed highly and that can reduce a positive outcome for brumation....

Also, you really need to discuss with your Mother the potential damage that was caused by her actions....as you don't want this to happen again....JUST MY OPINION...


----------



## ascott (Sep 28, 2014)

> we were given some take home shots to treat the symptom



Unless the vet knows what the issue is...then how could he possibly prescribe something? If you are offering injections, what is the injection site? Front legs/back legs/skin between neck and front legs????


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 28, 2014)

Well sense desert torts are not to leave the state if AZ and if it's in Calf . They don't leave the state that should tell you witch desert tort it is . Now if you think it's sick let's start with warm water soaks add some baby food ( carrot ) to the soak and soak the tort for about 15-30 min twice a day . That way it will start to drink and get some food at the same time and yes keep the tort warm and the soak . Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 28, 2014)

And to help with the ID

here is a pict of my AZ desert tort


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## timaishu (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow thank you for the quick responses. The home tortoise is a confirmed female and the new one is a confirmed male. The shots are 2.27% enrofloxacin. I will do the warm soaks tomorrow. Going to look for a good local reptile vet to get a better diagnosis. I will keep you guys updated and will take pictures of each.


----------



## ascott (Sep 28, 2014)

Hmmm....I don't understand why the vet would give baytril ???? Very strange...did they give you an injection or an oral type?


----------



## timaishu (Sep 29, 2014)

Injection. It was because it was frothing at the mouth. Not for the walking issue. That become apparent the next day or so. I had noticed it wasnt exploring the yard as much. It was the next day or so I realized its feet were sliding out from under it.


----------



## ascott (Sep 29, 2014)

timaishu said:


> Injection. It was because it was frothing at the mouth. Not for the walking issue. That become apparent the next day or so. I had noticed it wasnt exploring the yard as much. It was the next day or so I realized its feet were sliding out from under it.




I still don't understand why an antibiotic for frothing...frothing is usually because of overheating or possibly poisoned...but you say that the tort has lived in the space for awhile...so poisoning would likely not be the culprit....when the injection was given, was it done in the front legs or in the skin between the front legs and neck?


----------



## littleginsu (Oct 1, 2014)

Did you separate them like ascott suggested? Even if you plan to house her indoors until she gets better, let her see the other one is gone from her domain. 

There is a recommended Vet list you may want to reference to make finding a qualified Vet a whole lot easier! 

On a side note, ascott i would never have thought of that, filing it away for future reference. 

Please, please keep us updated.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 1, 2014)

ascott said:


> so poisoning would likely not be the culprit....


Poisoning could be a culprit, the neighbors may have planted invasive poisonous plants... Lots of variables here, I do believe an infection from the other tortoise is very possible. Overheating too...


----------



## timaishu (Oct 16, 2014)

Okay guys I have a semi update finally. We scheduled an appointment over a week ago with an actual reptile doctor and my mom took it in today. So far the current thought it is might have some sort of bladder tumor or bladder stone and that is causing it to not walk likely due to pain. He could feel something firm when poking around its rear leg area.

He also mentioned it seemed like it may be a little malnourished and gave us tips on better ways to feed it and such so we are definitetly back on track in regards to its diet. Regardless, we left it in their care overnight because just by chance they picked up new xray equipment and it was being installed today. So we will hopefully find out tomorrow what it is.

They are going to do blood work and the xray tomorrow. I will keep you guys posted. So far it hasn't go any worse, it just doesn't move much now, it just hangs out under our hibiscus bush.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm sorry this is happening...please keep us posted...
Oh and I'm a mother and a grandmother....so you tell your Mom I said this is her fault. Never put strange tortoise together....


----------



## timaishu (Oct 17, 2014)

Sad news you guys, the Xrays show she has a bladder stone that takes up half the bladder and then a second smaller stone. And this is causing intestinal blockage. He recommends we euthanize the turtle as she is suffering greatly, he doesn't think she could survive the surgery. She was frothing at the mouse again this morning I guess as well. 

I don't know how or if this could have been avoidable, but I hope to learn more tomorrow. But I can say for sure this is all coincidence with the other turtle and that this would have happened regardless.


----------



## puffy137 (Oct 17, 2014)

timaishu said:


> Sad news you guys, the Xrays show she has a bladder stone that takes up half the bladder and then a second smaller stone. And this is causing intestinal blockage. He recommends we euthanize the turtle as she is suffering greatly, he doesn't think she could survive the surgery. She was frothing at the mouse again this morning I guess as well.
> 
> I don't know how or if this could have been avoidable, but I hope to learn more tomorrow. But I can say for sure this is all coincidence with the other turtle and that this would have happened regardless.


 Sorry about your pet. There was nothing you could have done different. However you have proved yourself to be a caring person . Pleased to meet you & the best of luck in future.


----------



## motero (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Did your tortoise have a constant water source?


----------



## Ciri (Oct 18, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss! These tortoises are so precious - it's very hard to endure. I know as I just lost one myself. You obviously did everything you could for her. I'm sure she had a good life while she was on the planet with you. Best wishes.


----------



## Ciri (Oct 18, 2014)

PS - San Diego Turtle and Tortoise Society has a Bladder Stone info sheet- find the link on the bottom of this page:

http://www.sdturtle.org/public_documents/sdtts_goodandbadgardenplants.pdf#!care-sheets/c217k


----------

